# Περί ευρωσκεπτικισμού και αντιευρωπαϊσμού



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όχι φιλοευρωπαϊστές- αντιευρωπαϊστές αλλά φιλοευρωπαϊστές- ευρωσκεπτικιστές.


Υπάρχουν κάποια κόμματα από τη μια πλευρά (π.χ. το ΚΚΕ) που είναι σαφώς αντιευρωπαϊκά. Το ευρωσκεπτικιστές είναι λίγο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, νομίζω.


Mod: Το νήμα αυτονομήθηκε με σκοπό να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση. Ωστόσο, επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να κατατεθούν και αποδόσεις/άλλοι σχετικοί όροι, ώστε να φτιάξουμε μετά ένα ωραίο γλωσσικό νηματάκι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Κοιτά, υπάρχουν κι ευρωλιγούρηδες, για τους οποίους η λέξη φιλοευρωπαϊστές είναι λίγη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Pls define _ευρωλιγούρης_. Είναι το αντίστοιχο του Ελληναράς σε ευρωεπίπεδο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Βασικά εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η βασική διαφορά των ευρωσκεπτικιστών από τους αντιευρωπαϊστές. Δηλαδή π.χ. τι διαφορετικό λέει το UKIP από το ΚΚΕ (πέρα απ' το ότι δεν είναι κομμουνιστές);


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Μα υπάρχει ολόκληρο λήμμα* στο slang.gr, στο οποίο αναφέρεται ότι τον όρο έχει κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης. 

* όπου και το παράδειγμα από τον τύπο: _Για να το πούμε απλά και εντελώς σχηματικά, ο Πρόεδρος έφυγε από την Κύπρο για το Ευρωπαϊκό Συμβούλιο στις Βρυξέλλες ως ευρωφοβικός και επέστρεψε δύο μέρες μετά ως ευρωλιγούρης._


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Έλλη, το UKIP είναι αντιευρωπαϊστές, το Συντηρητικό κόμμα (και γενικά όλη σχεδόν η χώρα) είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστές. 
Ευρωσκεπτικιστές είναι κι οι Φιλλανδοί. Αλλά μέσα στην ΕΕ.
Ενίοτε κι εγώ είμαι ευρωσκεπτικίστρια, ειδικά όταν αναλογίζομαι το δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βασικά εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η βασική διαφορά των ευρωσκεπτικιστών από τους αντιευρωπαϊστές. Δηλαδή π.χ. τι διαφορετικό λέει το UKIP από το ΚΚΕ (πέρα απ' το ότι δεν είναι κομμουνιστές);


Το ερώτημα είναι για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς ότι οι του UKIP είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Μα έτσι παρουσιάζεται το κόμμα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Το κόμμα αυτοπαρουσιάζεται ως Libertarian, non-racist party *seeking Britain's withdrawal* from the European Union.  Αν αυτό το θεωρείς ευρωσκεπτικισμό, προφανώς έχουμε πρόβλημα ορισμού των λέξεων, άρα και συνεννόησης, άρα δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

@SBE:

Από το ΛΝΕΓ: *ευρωλιγούρης (ο)* {ευρωλιγούρηδες} (σκωπτ.) ο Έλληνας που αποδέχεται άκριτα οτιδήποτε προέρχεται από την ΕΕ/Ευρώπη, που θαυμάζει και υιοθετεί καθετί ευρωπαϊκό (συχνά περιφρονώντας τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά ή ό,τι σχετίζεται με την Ανατολή) (πβ. λ. ευρωπαϊστής).

Επομένως, καλά είπα. Το αντίστοιχο του Ελληναράς. Είναι αυτό ορολογία για σοβαρή συζήτηση ή για να υπονομεύσεις τη συζήτηση; Δεν είναι σαν να λες: _«Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε π.χ. συντηρητικούς, σοσιαλδημοκράτες, αριστερούς και ελληναράδες»_;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

Το ότι υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις τόσο στην αρνητική όσο και στη θετική στάση απέναντι στην ΕΕ είναι, νομίζω, γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο. (Το ΚΚΕ δεν έκρυψε ποτέ ότι είναι εναντίον του εγχειρήματος, όπως δεν έπαψε ποτέ να καλεί το λαό να απαιτήσει την έξοδο της χώρας από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Συνεπές πέρα ως πέρα, χωρίς ήξεις αφήξεις).
Από κει και πέρα, το δεύτερο συνθετικό που βάζει κανείς στο ευρω- δείχνει και μια δική του αξιολογική στάση. Θέλω να πω, όταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη ευρωλιγούρης για να χαρακτηρίσει κάποιον άλλο, δε μπορεί παρά να είναι ο ίδιος αρνητικά διακείμενος απέναντι στο εγχείρημα. (Υπάρχει κανείς που να θεωρεί το _λιγούρης_ τιμητικό ; )


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Η συζήτηση, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, προέκυψε από το ότι είπα


> Όχι φιλοευρωπαϊστές- αντιευρωπαϊστές αλλά φιλοευρωπαϊστές- ευρωσκεπτικιστές



κι η Παλάβρα είπε ότι:


> Υπάρχουν κάποια κόμματα από τη μια πλευρά (π.χ. το ΚΚΕ) που είναι σαφώς αντιευρωπαϊκά. Το ευρωσκεπτικιστές είναι λίγο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, νομίζω.



Επομένως, αν η διαβάθμιση είναι
Χ-φιλοευρωπαϊστές- ευρωσκεπτικιστές-αντιευρωπαϊστές, τι προτείνετε για Χ; 
Ευρωφανατικοί; 
Να προσθέσουμε κάτι ενδιάμεσο; Π.χ. ευρωμετριοπαθείς;

φιλοευρωπαϊστές- ευρωμετριοπαθείς- ευρωσκεπτικιστές-αντιευρωπαϊστές

Εντούτοις, οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι ευρωμετριοπαθείς; Που αφήνει πάλι κενό το χώρο των Ευρω-υποστηρικτών άνευ όρων;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να υπάρχουν αμφιμονοσήμαντα ζεύγη αντιθέτων. Εκτός αυτού, κτγμ είναι υπερβολή να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ευρωλιγούρηδες, που έχει προσβλητική χροιά, παρέα με τα υπόλοιπα, που είναι απλώς περιγραφικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το κόμμα αυτοπαρουσιάζεται ως Libertarian, non-racist party *seeking Britain's withdrawal* from the European Union.  Αν αυτό το θεωρείς ευρωσκεπτικισμό, προφανώς έχουμε πρόβλημα ορισμού των λέξεων, άρα και συνεννόησης, άρα δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση.



Πρόβλημα στην συζήτηση έχουμε συνέχεια γιατί αμέσως αρχίζετε τους ορισμούς και τις διαπιστώσεις προβλημάτων στην συζήτηση. Δεκτικότητα μηδέν. Ο ίδιος ο Nigel Farage έχει δηλώσει άπειρες φορές ότι είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστές, όχι αντιευρωπαϊστές. Τον έχεις ακούσει ποτέ να μιλάει; Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ δηλώσεις του; Δηλαδή απ' ό,τι έχει γραφτεί ποτέ για το κόμμα, κρατάς μόνο μια σειρά από την δήλωση ταυτότητας στο site τους, αγνοώντας κάθε άλλη αναφορά που μπορείς να βρεις σε εφημερίδες, εγκυκλοπαίδειες και ό,τι άλλο βρίσκεις στο Ίντερνετ, ακόμα και τις ίδιες τις δηλώσεις στελεχών του κόμματος. Υπ' αυτόν τον όρο, ναι, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση. Δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε αν φιλτράρεις τα πάντα στον βαθμό που συμφωνούν μαζί σου. Ακόμα και στο ίδιο τους το site έχει ένα σωρό αναφορές στον ευρωσκεπτικισμό, όπως π.χ. αυτό: "_Always a lively occasion, the dinner brings together members and staff of the UKIP delegation, plus Eurosceptics from other countries' delegations and staff_".

Επίσης αυτό (1:58):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ευρω-υποστηρικτών άνευ όρων;


Όρισέ το αυτό. (Έχω την εντύπωση ότι επηρεάζεσαι πολύ από τη σχετική συζήτηση στην Αγγλία.) Ευρωυποστηρικτών τίνος πράγματος άνευ όρων; Αν δεν μπορείς να το ορίσεις αυστηρά, δώσε τουλάχιστον ένα παράδειγμα.



Hellegennes said:


> Πρόβλημα στην συζήτηση έχουμε συνέχεια γιατί αμέσως αρχίζετε τους ορισμούς και τις διαπιστώσεις προβλημάτων στην συζήτηση. Δεκτικότητα μηδέν. Ο ίδιος ο Nigel Farage έχει δηλώσει άπειρες φορές ότι είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστές, όχι αντιευρωπαϊστές.


 Η αναλυτική παρακολούθηση όλων αυτών των συζητήσεων αποκαλύπτει ότι ο ευρωσκεπτικισμός είναι μια προσπάθεια επικέντρωσης σε (υπαρκτά) αρνητικά στοιχεία μιας τεράστιας διαδικασίας με στόχο τη συνολική απαξίωση και όχι τη βελτίωσή της.

Και, γενικότερα, δεν είναι δυνατή η συζήτηση αν η απάντηση είναι: «γιατί δεν κοιτάς τις ειδικές θέσεις που παίρνει ο Χ σε 2153 επιμέρους θέματα;» Επειδή, πολύ απλά, αν οι θέσεις δεν εντάσσονται σε ένα γενικότερο συνεκτικό πλαίσιο, θα καταρρεύσουν από τις εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις στην εφαρμογή τους.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Νομίζω πως υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στους ορισμούς, και ακόμα σοβαρότερο στη μεταφορά των όρων από τα αγγλικά, οπότε πάω να ανοίξω νήμα να το συζητήσουμε αλλού. Δεν νομίζω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρέπει να λαμβάνεται αποκλειστικά υπόψη το τι δηλώνει το ίδιο το κόμμα, αλλά το ποια είναι εν γένει η στάση του στο ευρωπαϊκό ζήτημα. Θέλω να πω, αν πάρουμε την αρχή του αυτοπροσδιορισμού ως απόλυτη αλήθεια, θα έπρεπε να δεχτούμε ότι η ΧΑ είναι απλώς «εθνικιστές», όπως δηλώνουν και οι ίδιοι. Πάω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στους ορισμούς, και ακόμα σοβαρότερο στη μεταφορά των όρων από τα αγγλικά, οπότε πάω να ανοίξω νήμα να το συζητήσουμε αλλού. Δεν νομίζω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρέπει να λαμβάνεται αποκλειστικά υπόψη το τι δηλώνει το ίδιο το κόμμα, αλλά το ποια είναι εν γένει η στάση του στο ευρωπαϊκό ζήτημα. Θέλω να πω, αν πάρουμε την αρχή του αυτοπροσδιορισμού ως απόλυτη αλήθεια, θα έπρεπε να δεχτούμε ότι η ΧΑ είναι απλώς «εθνικιστές», όπως δηλώνουν και οι ίδιοι. Πάω.



Σ' αυτό που λες συμφωνώ. Το τι λέει το ίδιο κόμμα δεν αρκεί. Και το ΠΑΣΟΚ δηλώνει σοσιαλιστικό κόμμα αλλά δεν είναι με την καμμία. Και ο Τζήμερος δηλώνει νεοφίλ αλλά δεν είναι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να επηρεάζομαι απο το πως ορίζοντα οι διάφορες διαβαθμίσεις ευρωφιλίας στο ΗΒ, που λέει ο Δόχτορας. 
Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις στο πως βλέπει κανείς την ΕΕ, διαβαθμίσεις σαν πολιτική σταση, κι όχι σαν άποψη για επιμέρους θέματα της ΕΕ. 
Στο ένα άκρο φαίνεται να συμφωνούμε ότι έχουμε τον αντιευρωπαϊσμό, δηλαδή την αντίθεση στην ενωμένη Ευρώπη, προφανώς όχι την αντίθεση στην Ευρώπη σαν γεωγραφικό χώρο. 
Ο ευρωσκεπτικισμός για μένα είναι πιο γκρίζα έννοια. Μπορέι κανείς να είναι επιφυλακτικός με ορισμένες εκφάνσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης, αλλά όχι αντίθετος στην ΕΕ. 
Από την άλλη, γιατί δυσκολευόμαστε να περιγράψουμε αυτούς που είναι υπερ της ΕΕ και/ή να τους διαχωρίσουμε από αυτούς που είναι τόσο ακραία υπέρ της ΕΕ που αρκεί να έχει κάτι ταμπέλα ΕΕ και έιναι καλό, ό,τι και να'ναι; Μπορεί αυτοί οι ακραίοι ευρωπαϊστές να είναι απλώς καρικατούρα και να μην υπάρχουν στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά η ύπαρξη λέξων όπως ευρωλιγούρης, ευρωλάγνος κλπ δείχνει ότι δεν είναι ανύπαρκτοι, έστω και σε θεωρητικό επιπεδο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Επίσης υπάρχουν διάφοροι ορισμοί της Ευρώπης, πέρα από τον γεωγραφικό. Είναι η Ευρώπη το ιδεαλιστικό πλαίσιο αγαστής συνεργασίας (ευρωσκεπτικισμός); Είναι το τωρινό μοντέλο συμμετοχής με νομική κουβέρτα (ευρωλαγνεία); Είναι η Ευρώπη αντίπαλο-δέος των ΗΠΑ και της Κίνας (κεντροευρωπαϊσμός); Είναι Η Ευρώπη το ιδεαλιστικό μοντέλο στο οποίο στοχεύει η ΕΕ (ευρωπαϊσμός);

Οι ταμπέλες δικές μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Η «Ευρώπη» είναι μια προσπάθεια που ξεκίνησε με σκοπό να μην ξαναγίνει πόλεμος (για εθνικούς ή/και οικονομικούς) λόγους στην περιοχή που ορίζεται (ασαφώς) ως «Ευρώπη». Το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της σχεδιάστηκε να είναι οικονομικά φιλελεύθερη και πολιτικά δημοκρατική. Ξεκίνησε σε έναν πολιτικά, οικονομικά και πληθυσμιακά εντελώς διαφορετικό κόσμο, από ανθρώπους με άλλα βιώματα, οράματα κ.λπ. Στην πορεία άλλαξαν πολλά, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο άλλαξε ο κόσμος, στην άμεση γειτονιά και συνολικά.

Για εμένα, οι διακρίσεις είναι δύο: Ή συμφωνείς με την προσπάθεια να προχωρήσει αυτό το σχεδόν ουτοπιστικό επιχείρημα και να ενοποιήσεις οικονομικά, πολιτικά, κοινωνικά αυτόν τον χώρο με τις ιδιαιτερότητές του ή τον θεωρείς κάτι εξ ορισμού κακό (π.χ. ένα ισχυρότερο προπύργιο του καπιταλισμού από τα επιμέρους κράτη) και είσαι εναντίον. Άρα, οι στάσεις είναι, καταρχήν, ευρωπαϊστής-αντιευρωπαϊστής.

Στην Αγγλία, που προσήλθε με καθυστέρηση στο εγχείρημα, αφού δεν συμμετείχε εξαρχής (προσανατολισμένη σε μια βορειοατλαντική συνεργασία της), ήρθε πριν καλά καλά ζυμωθεί σε αυτά τα ευρωπαϊκά ιδεώδη (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά) η θατσερική διακυβέρνηση και η οπτική της Ευρώπης ως μιας ανοιχτής αγοράς. Αρχικά, λοιπόν, ο ευρωσκεπτικισμός ήταν μια σειρά από επιφυλάξεις που σύντομα έγιναν επίσημη βρετανική πολιτική. Σήμερα πια, οι ευρωενοποιητικές διαδικασίες (με τα πάρα πολλά προβλήματά τους) έχουν προχωρήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε ο ευρωσκεπτικισμός να μοιάζει με ξεκάθαρο εθνικισμό (καλύτερα: επανεθνικοποίηση της Ευρώπης) και, ουσιαστικά, συγκαλυμμένο αντιευρωπαϊσμό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, στα πλαίσια του ευρωπαϊσμού υπάρχουν πια εμφανή προβλήματα σχεδιασμού από λάθη και παραλείψεις (όπως το περίφημο και εμφανές, ιδίως σήμερα, «δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα» αλλά και η αρχιτεκτονική του ευρώ), τα οποία οι «ευρωπαϊστές» αντιμετωπίζουν, όπως σωστά είπε η SBE, στα πλαίσια της πολιτικής ιδεολογίας τους. Με άλλα λόγια, υπάρχει χριστιανοδημοκρατικός ευρωπαϊσμός, φιλελεύθερος ευρωπαϊσμός, σοσιλαδημοκρατικός ευρωπαϊσμός, οικολογικός ευρωπαϊσμός. Δεν υπάρχει --και δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει, λόγω ασυμβατότητας, εθνικ(ιστικ)ός ευρωπαϊσμός, κομμουνιστικός ευρωπαϊσμός κ.λπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Κι ο ευρωκομμουνισμός τι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Κάτι που δεν υπάρχει πια... :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Κεντροευρωπαϊσμός είναι κάτι που έχει σχέση με την κεντρική Ερώπη (Τσεχία, Ελβετία κλπ), Έλλη, εννοείς ευρωκεντρισμός μάλλον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κεντροευρωπαϊσμός είναι κάτι που έχει σχέση με την κεντρική Ερώπη (Τσεχία, Ελβετία κλπ), Έλλη, εννοείς ευρωκεντρισμός μάλλον.



Ναι, δεν είναι καλή λέξη. Εννοώ την ιδεολογία που βλέπει την ευρωπαϊκή ένωση σαν μια δύναμη που πρέπει να έχει κεντρικό έλεγχο και να συγκεντρώνει νομοθετικές εξουσίες σε συνταγματικό επίπεδο και σε επίπεδο χάραξης πολιτικής (αλλά όχι σαν μια δύναμη όπως η ΗΠΑ).


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Αυτό δεν θα το έλεγα τότε ευρωκεντρισμό. Χμ...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2012)

Ευρωκεντρισμός.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Ε, ναι, ευρωκεντρισμός για μένα είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον αφροκεντρισμό και τη Μάυρη Αθηνά και λοιπά τέτοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2014)

Όταν ακόμα κι η Daily Mail θεωρεί τον Φάρατζ φαιδρό, τι να πούμε εμείς;

*Now Farage wants to lift ban on handguns: After 'gay weather' row, women are 'worth less' in the City and his 'drivel' manifesto, is this the Ukip leader’s worst week?*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-wants-lift-ban-handguns.html#ixzz2rKXxUL2m


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2014)

Ναι, κάπου άκουσα ότι στην Ελλάδα τον παίρνουν στα σοβαρά, όντως...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Ακόμα και γελοίοι άνθρωποι μπορεί να πούνε σοβαρά πράγματα. Κάθε φορά εξετάζεις αν μια άποψη έχει λογική, όχι ποιος την εκφράζει. Αν πρόκειται για κάτι που χρειάζεται επιστημονική απόδειξη, πάλι κοιτάς αν η απόδειξη αυτή υπάρχει κι όχι ποιος είναι αυτός που εκφράζει την πρόταση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2014)

*Swiss Voters Narrowly Approve Curbs on Immigration*
By MELISSA EDDY FEB. 9, 2014
(NYT)
BERLIN — A narrow majority of voters in Switzerland approved proposals on Sunday that would reintroduce restrictions on the number of foreigners who are allowed to live and work in the country, a move that could have far-reaching implications for Switzerland’s relations with the European Union.

The referendum on the changes to the country’s liberal immigration law was a rebuke to the Swiss government, the banking industry and business leaders who had lobbied against the restrictions, warning that such a move could endanger Switzerland’s prosperity.

The admonitions failed to drown out the warnings of the rightist Swiss People’s Party, which introduced the referendum that it said was necessary if Switzerland was to retain its identity in the face of immigration.

Switzerland, which is not part of the European Union, has one of the highest proportions of foreigners in Europe, accounting for about 27 percent of the country’s population of about eight million. Many job seekers have arrived from countries hit hard by the European economic crisis.

Immigration has become a polarizing issue across Europe. More prosperous nations are growing worried that their welfare systems cannot handle an influx of workers from the economically weaker Eastern European countries.

Far-right parties with anti-immigrant platforms in France, the Netherlands and Norway have gained strength in recent years, and there have been sharp debates in Britain and Germany over limiting the number of immigrants from Bulgaria and Romania because citizens from those countries gained full access to European Union job markets this year.

The Swiss initiative foresees annual quotas on the number of immigrants allowed to work in the country, as well as limits for specific sectors. It would also require that preference be given to Swiss applicants for open positions.

The proposal passed with the support of 50.3 percent of those who voted; 56 percent of eligible voters cast ballots. The largest cities, Zurich and Basel, rejected the vote, and smaller cities and rural areas supported it.

In Brussels, the European Commission issued a statement saying that it was “disappointed” that the initiative had passed, adding that it would have to study the vote’s implications on relations between the European Union and Switzerland.

The outcome on Sunday seemed to shows the differences between the government and industry on the one hand and voters, who approved the introduction of curbs on excessive salaries for business executives two years ago. “We always thought the argument about jobs would win people over,” Urs Schwaller, a lawmaker with the centrist Christian People’s Party, said in an interview with the Swiss television channel SRF. “Clearly, that wasn’t enough.”

The Swiss People’s Party has been particularly skillful at using such popular votes to push for immigration controls in recent years. After growing pressure, the government reintroduced quotas in 2012 limiting the number of work permits that could be issued for European Union citizens.

(‘The Sixth Extinction’ Looks at Human Impact on the Environment [ΣΣ. αυτό είναι άσχετο, αλλά το άφησα γιατί μ' άρεσε!])

But Swiss voters have long been reluctant to fully embrace a united Europe. In 1992, the Swiss narrowly rejected membership in the European Economic Area, which was seen as a prelude to full European Union participation. After that, the Swiss government began to negotiate a series of bilateral accords with Brussels that would ease the flow of citizens across the borders.

The Swiss agreed in 2008 to participate in the Pan-European accord known as the Schengen Agreement, which led to the dismantling of patrols at its borders and the free movement of its citizens to European Union nations.

That has made it easy for residents of those countries hit hardest by the euro crisis to move to Switzerland to seek better and higher-paid work. The number of foreign-born residents has risen by 14 percent over the past five years, a pace that some Swiss see as too rapid.

The vote on Sunday also comes at a time when Switzerland is under intense pressure from France, Italy and other European countries that want its banking system to become more transparent. Last year, Switzerland and the United States reached a deal to punish Swiss banks that had helped Americans evade taxes.

“It is far more than a political slap in the face,” the conservative newspaper Neue Zürcher Zeitung wrote in an editorial published on its website after the result was announced. “The Yes to the ‘Massive Immigration Initiative’ is a censure that is comparable to No to the European Economic Area.

“What the verdict means for relations between Switzerland and the E.U. is completely open, but it certainly won’t be good for the economic vitality and prosperity in this country.”


----------

